# Stuck in a Rut



## Gal (Nov 3, 2012)

I need help. My H and I have been married for about a year and a half. Things at first were okay. I had recently had a child and he thought it would be best if I stayed at home full-time. Which seemed like the perfect alt. for us at the time. A month after our wedding he started working long hours at work everyday. When I mentioned that I had a problem with it, he got us a dog to consume some of my time. Well a year later he quit his job and found another one in a different state. We had talked about the relocating and I seemed find with it as long as he understood that his work schedule needed to allow more home time. It took one week and he was back to working eighteen hr. shifts seven days a week and I am stuck at home now with no F&F. I mean all he does is come home eat, go to bed, and get ready for work again. I've tried talking to him and he is always to busy or says some crazy comment like one day he is gonna catch me with someone else. I am starting to feel stuck because I love my family but, I don't know how much more of this I can possibly take. The constant loneliness and suspicion is driving me crazy


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So you are suspicious that he's having an affair? Do you think that he's not really working all those hours?

Do you have access to the cell phone bills so you can see who he's talking and texting with?

It sounds like you are essentially a single parent at this time. You need to build a life that is not so dependent on him. Do you good job skills? A degree? If not look into going to school to get something under your belt so that you can support yourself and your child if need be. Get out there and make friends. Go to Find Meetup groups near you - Meetup and find things to do in your area. 

The more dependent and weak you seem to him the less he will want to be around you.


----------



## Gal (Nov 3, 2012)

EleGirl it is hard to say if he is actually having an affair. I pay all the bills since he doesn't have time to, but because of his job as a car manger he calls so many people and vise averse I wouldn't be able to tell. Before we were married I was a behavioral health tech and I do have my BA in general psychology, so it is not that I cant work and be on my own it's just hard actually being on my own.


----------

